# wanting to contribute



## W1ck3d (Jan 21, 2020)

i just signed up for WCG and have downloaded the software 
im wanting to contribute some cpu power to this but im lost as to what i should do next


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 21, 2020)

W1ck3d said:


> i just signed up for WCG and have downloaded the software
> im wanting to contribute some cpu power to this but im lost as to what i should do next


Sign up


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2020)

How did you get on @W1ck3d ??


----------



## infrared (Jan 24, 2020)

W1ck3d said:


> i just signed up for WCG and have downloaded the software
> im wanting to contribute some cpu power to this but im lost as to what i should do next


Where are you at W1ck3d?  Thanks for showing an interest in contributing 

The basic steps are - sign up on www.worldcommunitygrid.org , download the boinc software, sign in on boinc manager, go through computing preferences to customize how you want it to work. You can change how much memory/CPU cores/hard disk space are used, how much CPU is used by other programs before boinc pauses.. etc. You can choose which project you prefer to put your CPU resources towards here.

Stats can be tracked on free-dc.org, the results tend to lag a bit behind your actual contribution, so don't stress when you start and see only a trickle of points at first.

You might be tempted to go flat out at first, or even crunch with an overclock (as I did for the first year)... tbh it's not worth it, this kind of thing is a marathon not a sprint so it's best to focus on power efficiency.


----------



## W1ck3d (Jan 25, 2020)

im awaiting some ddr3 to arrive for this phenom 955 i plan to use for now until i get my hands on a server


----------

